# Wolves' Kevin Love out 6-8 weeks



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves worked hard in the offseason to add talented veterans and make the roster deeper and better able to withstand injuries.
> 
> Kevin Love's broken right hand is about to put that depth to a serious test. The two-time All-Star will miss the next six to eight weeks after breaking his right hand in a workout.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8516740/kevin-love-minnesota-timberwolves-star-6-8-weeks-broken-hand


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, I said this in the other thread, but it's time to see what Derrick Williams really has. If Love comes back 100% and Williams seriously ups his trade value, this may all work out. Otherwise, it's possible that the Wolves dig themselves an early hole without Rubio _and_ Love, miss the playoffs, and Kevin spends next summer grumbling about leaving.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This has to mean that Williams starts, right? Him and AK are both kind of hybrid 3/4 types anyway, right? This team won't sniff .500 until Rubio and/or Love get back, right?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

IMO, Williams has to start. If he shows a bit more consistency this year and the remaining players remain healthy, then I think this team will be good/deep enough to hang around the .500 mark.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just worry that having a starting line-up with Ridnour, Reconstructed Roy, Pek, and now Williams in it is going to have a very tough time getting stops. Call me crazy.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

AK will be starting too. Will it be the most glamorous defense? No, but I think it will be enough to tread water.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

They were going to tread water best case scenario *with* Love before Rubio got back. Do you guys not remember how awful they were once Ricky went down last year?


----------

